# Best of the west?



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Is anybody here gonna be entering the best of the west in Nm? Or the seazccc in Safford? Both are well ran contest, just seeing if there are any contest hunters on here.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Not really into the money hunts, for a few reasons. I do enjoy the local club hunts at PVCI though. No money involved, just a ton of fun!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Why not?? These hunts are just as fun and even more so when you win money.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've done the "Antelope Eaters" hunt several times. There are cash prizes as well as Firearms and a wide selection of other prizes. But everything is done on raffle type tickets. You get a ticket for entering and another for each coyote for the main prize. You can buy tickets for the lesser prizes. The proceeds go to the Mohave Sportsman club. They use it to improve their range. I have won at least one lesser prize every time, most of which were a crisp $50 bill.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes sir I have heard good things about that contest. Hoping to make it up there one of these years, kinda far for me but I still need to go check it out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a jacked up back so I don't hunt competitively.

Isn't the World's still here in Arizona?


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

No sir, it moved to Utah and after what happened last year I hear there isn’t gonna be a good turn out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What happened last year?


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

I guess it was all pretty shady. Payouts were way low, donated guns and items were raffled or auctioned off, basically people started to do the math on their own and a bunch of money ended up missing. Lots of people were pretty upset about it, the best of the West in nm payed better then worlds did. So now all the “big shots” are gonna boycott it and they started the National three regional series.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Money corrupts


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes sir that’s a fact. It used not be like that for worlds but once it changed ownership it has gone down hill. Jim destroyed it from what it used to be. Hope y’all can make it to Safford, it’s Az only this year so the numbers shouldn’t be to ridiculous.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's unfortunate.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

The only money I wish to gain from hunting predators is that from pelts. I hunt for either meat or fur. To each their own, hope you do well though!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Safford ? Isn't that where the partially invisible JTKillough calls home ?


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes sir to each their own. I'm a competitive guy by nature, I turn everything into a competition so it's a no brainer for me. Coyote hunting is already fun and making it competitive makes it even more fun, plus who doesn't enjoy hunting two days none stop to see if you can beat your own personal record and beat the field. I know a lot of people think that there is always cheating involved but those are usually the guys who get their butt kicked so that's their excuse is that other teams cheated. Instead of eating a piece of humble pie they think everybody cheated and then never do a contest again.

Yes sir Jt does live here in Safford.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

az sheepdog said:


> Yes sir to each their own. I'm a competitive guy by nature, I turn everything into a competition so it's a no brainer for me. Coyote hunting is already fun and making it competitive makes it even more fun, plus who doesn't enjoy hunting two days none stop to see if you can beat your own personal record and beat the field. I know a lot of people think that there is always cheating involved but those are usually the guys who get their butt kicked so that's their excuse is that other teams cheated. Instead of eating a piece of humble pie they think everybody cheated and then never do a contest again.
> 
> Yes sir Jt does live here in Safford.


There have been a few people who have commented that they do not partake or agree in such contest and you have felt the need to try to change their minds. Reading through your posts, the agenda that you have for trying to promote these contests is blatant. Bragging about your past winnings and placement on the scoreboard is sure to come next. Boasting about one's accomplishments is the greatest sign of insecurity. To state that some needs to be humbled, is by placing them below you, but oddly enough, those people should be your equal as they are doing the same thing that you are doing and promoting what you like. After all, results in the coyote killing competitions that you are speaking of are merely by chance. Is it really a competition when the outcome relies solely on the animal and not the skill of the contestants, as the animal will decide if and when it will show itself, not the contestants?

Yes, coyote hunting can be fun. However, the success of a hunt is not killing an animal, winning money or placing high in standings. It's the experience of the hunt and the hard work that goes into it. And if an animal is harvested, this is a secondary portion of the hunt that builds the experience as a whole.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Your preaching to the wrong crowd buddy. I haven't once mentioned how I have done in a contest or the outcome of a contest. Yes I am promoting these contests because they are fun and the more people to enter the better and more coyotes killed, I am not affiliated or help in any way shape or form for these contest I just enjoy doing them and was wondering if anybody else is entering. If you guys arent into contest hunting then why did you guys comment on here??? You guys are pushing your agenda on me not the other way around. As for the humble pie comment, all I meant is for people to take their beating like a man and don't make excuses like teams are cheating or they hunted private or they hunted on the rez. I have had my butt kicked plenty of times so nobody is gonna pop my cherry on that one.

No I don't believe these contest are won by chance, if you do your homework and scouting it will increase your odds. Yes there are days when it seems you can't do anything wrong and then days where you couldn't buy a coyote. But i don't believe these are won by chance, if that was the case the same teams wouldn't always be on the top of the results. But thanks for your kind words sir and your opinion.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

And if I was one that boasts because im insecure, wouldn’t I be posting pictures and writing stories like everybody else? I don’t have anything to prove to anybody, I’m not trying to get sponsors or become a fieldstaffer. I’m just here spreading the word of a few local contests but don’t worry I won’t push my “agenda” on here again.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

az sheepdog said:


> Why not?? These hunts are just as fun and even more so when you win money.


Without getting into all the reasons why, me and my partner would simply rather not pay a bunch of money to go up against a boatload of people. I like to keep it simple and fun, that's all.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Fair enough, to each their own.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

az sheepdog, if we didn't post any stories or pictures on here... We wouldn't be having this conversation right now.

Who are you calling insecure?


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Haha holy cow guys this is getting out of hand, I didn't call anybody insecure Mr tater chip was the one who said it. I didn't call anybody out, I was just getting my point across that I'm not one to boast, I don't post on forums or social media. I'm not saying people who do post pictures or stories are boasting they just wanna tell their story. But since tater tot thinks I'm gonna be bragging or boasting you would think I would have posts all over the internet but that's not the case.

Don't worry guys I'll never advertise a contest here again????????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL az sheepdog ???? it's all good. I've posted competition's on here before. We all just have different opinions on things.

I know for a fact my report cards always said " Doesn't play well with others" ????


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Makes a post...likes his own posts........ :doh:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LMAO... you can't edit your own post after five minutes but you can like your own post ????


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Haha man you guys are a joy to be around. Keep at it men, have a good season.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

I can’t edit my post???


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You *can *edit posts, but you gotta be quick.

On the subject of prizes for killing...As the chairman of the largest youth deer hunting event in Michigan, I found that big prizes *sometimes* invited people that bent the rules. After I changed the way prizes were handed out - and I'm talking some $6,000 in value each year - underhanded issues were minimized.

*All* prizes were awarded for any kid that had a deer hunting license and participated in the two-day Youth Hunt. Although the participating part could not be verified, by removing prizes for the biggest antlers, biggest doe, etc., the motivation to cheat dropped. It was luck of the draw all the way. Each kid got a commemorative T-shirt and at least one prize - and, that prize could have been a new rifle, or scope, tent, sleeping bag, or whatever. We just gave out the prizes in order of their value and it was exciting enough for me and every kid - and there were hundreds of them with parents.

Without getting into what some people did, I found that some people will be motivated to do things they wouldn't do ordinarily because of greed. We took that ingredient out of the mix. I still had some adults - and, only adults - that complained about the way the prizes were handed out. But, never did I hear one youngster complain!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Tater Chip said:


> Makes a post...likes his own posts........ :doh:


Words taken out of my mouth ..lol :roflmao:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Probably just a slip of the finger and he wasn't quick enough to fix it.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks Glen, at least there is somebody on this site that doesn’t act like a child.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ouch !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow. What's the matter az sheepdog? We at least replied to your post.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

None of those guys are interested in the hunt so they kept their opinion to themselves, you should try it. Do you troll much?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuck you


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

I would rather people not reply then get drilled by the forum mafia.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Very classy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Whatever


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Grow up !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Grow up !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Who needs anti-hunters when we can do such a fine job of attacking each other? I think we all know where we stand and nothing else productive will come from this thread.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Agreed can we please get the thread deleted?? I have been trying but maybe I am not allowed to delete it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree and I'll lock it. I guess we can rule out any new members that have an opinion that may differ from some of us. I guarantee that there is one guy here who would hunt contests if he thought he was good enough.....And it ain't me......The things we choose to get our hackles up over ....... How about we welcome new members if they post something you don't like, by all means reply with your opinion, then maybe just let the thread die, like an adult.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good idea. I'm sure it'll happen soon. It's been an unfortunate journey but we sure put our cards on the table. That's about all I can respect with all this.


----------

